

Show HN: Mighty Spring 2.0 - Hire without placement fees - mhsivitz
https://www.mightyspring.com

======
lumens
MS CEO here — happy to answer any questions.

We're making big product changes to dramatically reduce cost to hire, and help
candidates engage in what we've been referring to behind the scenes as
"always-on job search".

Our thought is that if you have a dedicated channel to always know who wants
to talk and why, you're better prepared to understand when a really special
opportunity has come along.

Would love your feedback!

------
hongquan
It looks a lot better than when I first saw it, and this "always-on" approach
usually gives the best results for the way most job candidates look for work.

